# Canting Problem



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Working with an adjustable v-bar, weights, and distance from string is about all that you can do bow wise...

Are you sure your sight is level? The 1st axis (Connection between extension and elevation bar) or 2nd could have gotten off... 

Outside of that, only thing you can really do is work on your grip. 

You could also tweak your 1st axis until your bubble reads level when you draw up naturally. You need to set the 2nd and 3rd axis with it right, but can adjust to your natural cant once it is on the bow if you like...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Working with an adjustable v-bar, weights, and distance from string is about all that you can do bow wise...
> 
> Are you sure your sight is level? The 1st axis (Connection between extension and elevation bar) or 2nd could have gotten off...
> 
> ...


I adjusted all 3 axis using a Brite Site leveling jig.

I have considered adjusting the sight to my natural cant. I've heard other archers do the same. Just wondered if there were other form issues in play.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Hamskea archery sight leveler will let you level your sight at full draw like it should be.T Gillingham adjusts his sight with his natural cant built in.The leveler is only like 45 bucks and it works.I believe you can go on you tube and serach Hamskea and see Tims video parts 1 through 4 and se how it works,Don W.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

That is the solution buddy. set the screw/carriage portion of your rest exactly level then tilt the scope/mount portion of your site to fit your natural cant....you're good to go!! If you were to mount my bow level in a jig the bubble would be buried to the left and you'd have to move it quite a bit to get it to move at all. Don't bother fighting what's comfortable to you...just adjust your setup to it and roll......



mdbowhunter said:


> I adjusted all 3 axis using a Brite Site leveling jig.
> 
> I have considered adjusting the sight to my natural cant. I've heard other archers do the same. Just wondered if there were other form issues in play.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> The Hamskea archery sight leveler will let you level your sight at full draw like it should be.T Gillingham adjusts his sight with his natural cant built in.The leveler is only like 45 bucks and it works.I believe you can go on you tube and serach Hamskea and see Tims video parts 1 through 4 and se how it works,Don W.


I read Tim's article in the latest 'Archery' magazine. Sounds like a neat tool.



Ron Meadows said:


> That is the solution buddy. set the screw/carriage portion of your rest exactly level then tilt the scope/mount portion of your site to fit your natural cant....you're good to go!! If you were to mount my bow level in a jig the bubble would be buried to the left and you'd have to move it quite a bit to get it to move at all. Don't bother fighting what's comfortable to you...just adjust your setup to it and roll......


One question...I could still use my Brite Site jig once I get the desired cant and verify the 2nd and 3rd axis?


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> One question...I could still use my Brite Site jig once I get the desired cant and verify the 2nd and 3rd axis?


You can, but the more accurate way to check the 2nd and 3rd axes is to check them with the site mounted on the bow.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

After I got the Hamskea leveler,I sold my bench mounted one.Didnt need it anymore.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I read Tim's article in the latest 'Archery' magazine. Sounds like a neat tool.
> 
> 
> 
> One question...I could still use my Brite Site jig once I get the desired cant and verify the 2nd and 3rd axis?


Only if you re-set your primary axis to level first. By re-setting your 2nd and 3rd with the primary off, your just re-creating the same problem.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I've been fighting this for some time...and just can't find a solution. I constantly fight my bubble because of a tendency to cant to the right. I thought a v-bar on the left would help...but no combination has helped. Any suggestions?


Jerry be positive say I CAN. Cant cannot be in your vacabualry while shooting archery.


----------



## lungpuncher125 (Dec 5, 2009)

if you go to any of the big shoots i highly recomend going up to the doinker booth and tell bill your problem if anybody can get your bow balanced out it's him... super nice guy and very very helpful.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

*same problem*

I have the same problem and have been working on my grip. I wasn't torqing the bow but where the grip rests in the V of my hand (handle on the lower thumb pad) was tight. So if i relax that hand completely the bow magicaly levels. It's hard to do because you think your going to drop the bow at the shot. Use a wrist sling to add confidence if necessary and give it a shot.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions. Canted the sight bar...re-checked...and did not fight the bubble today.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Canted the sight bar...re-checked...and did not fight the bubble today.


Sometimes you just have to give in and compensate for your natural tendencies.. :thumb:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sometimes you just have to give in and compensate for your natural tendencies.. :thumb:


Yep...or maybe my head is a bit crooked..........


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...or maybe my head is a bit crooked..........


That could be too.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I adjusted all 3 axis using a Brite Site leveling jig.
> 
> I have considered adjusting the sight to my natural cant. I've heard other archers do the same. Just wondered if there were other form issues in play.


 After you level the sight, loosen the the 2 screws that hold the slide part of the sight, & kick it over as far as it will go .You really are making the bow revolve around the sight. As long as you hold the bubble in the middle ,you will be down the middle. As for the full draw levelers, they are good for checking in the field. You need 2 sets of hands to make any adjustments at full draw.The bench method has been around forever & has proven it self.
Remember another thing , no mater what you are doing , every thing comes dow to the repeatability of a 3% level that cost about $00.10


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I read Tim's article in the latest 'Archery' magazine. Sounds like a neat tool.
> 
> 
> 
> One question...I could still use my Brite Site jig once I get the desired cant and verify the 2nd and 3rd axis?



No, once it is set, if you try to check the other settings, it would be like starting all over again. It would be the same no mater what method you use.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

brtesite said:


> After you level the sight, loosen the the 2 screws that hold the slide part of the sight, & kick it over as far as it will go .You really are making the bow revolve around the sight. As long as you hold the bubble in the middle ,you will be down the middle. As for the full draw levelers, they are good for checking in the field. You need 2 sets of hands to make any adjustments at full draw.The bench method has been around forever & has proven it self.
> Remember another thing , no mater what you are doing , every thing comes dow to the repeatability of a 3% level that cost about $00.10


Thanks for the tips Mike. I like your jig because it takes out the 'human element' for the initial setup. Believe you me, I need that...:wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice, isn't it? 



mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Canted the sight bar...re-checked...and did not fight the bubble today.


----------

